# My Busy Lover



## xiaoman

My  Busy Lover 

Xiaoman  March 19,2019

My busy lover is a thinker.
Every day he spends a lot of time to think about problems,
Various problems,
From daily life to philosophy, 
from politics to economics.
He can sit  there and meditate quietly, one hour, two hours...
I know him well,
So I never bother him when he seems to be busy thinking.
Sometimes when our eyes meet,
We send each other messages,
The messages of love.
I am just a little woman, you know.
I am not looking forward to seeing him become a great thinker,
I only want him to give me warmth, 
At nights,
At cold nights,
At three  dog freezing nights,
I can hold him tightly to sleep.
I don't have dogs.
I just have a cat, 
My busy lover, Riley!


----------



## ned

hello - I started off hating this poem, but ended up loving it.

those last three lines are clever and killer!

cheers...............................Ned


----------



## Amnesiac

> Every day he spends a lot of time to think about problems,



I might change this, but it's up to you, of course.

"Every day he spends a lot of time thinking about problems."

Or:

"Every day he takes a lot of time to think about problems."

This is the only change I would make. What a fantastic poem! I really like it.


----------



## TL Murphy

Yes, I love this poem.  There seem to be a few idiosyncrasies with the English language.  But honestly, I would not change them.  They're lovely. They give the poem a very authentic feel. The turn at "I am just a little woman, you know" is perfect.  It sends the poem in a new direction which circles back to the beginning at the end. Good job.


----------

